# Fish transfer - how long and how many in a bucket?



## jimsz

Next week we will tear down our 37 gallon and setup a 55 gal.

Since the tanks will occupy the same location I need to remove the fish and put them in several 5 gal buckets, probably overnight or for a day waiting for the 55 gal to come to temp, transfer the gravel, filters, etc.

When I put the fish in the buckets I will spread them out over a few buckets filled with water from the tank they are in. Each bucket will have an airstone, heater and fake plants, no direct light and probably covered to make it darker in there. I won't feed the fish the day before I move them. 

1. How long can the fish remain in these safely?

2. Should I do something different? we are sort of stuck because the new tank is going where the old tank is so one has to go before the other arrives.

3. What about the small frog and few shrimp? Same process?

4. I always use prime to treat my water during changes - is that enough to keep the fish happy or since there will be mutiple moves and changes should I buy stress-coat as well?

My other option is to remove the fish, drain the 37 gallon, put coasters under the stand and drag it out of the corner. Refill is, put the fish back and then take my time setting up the new tank and then transfer the gravel, plants, etc. This to me seems like it would more stressful for the fish since there would be a lot of commotion in the tank itself.


----------



## Crazy

I would recommend using an icechest instead of buckets. It helps stabilizr temps better.


----------



## jrman83

I think if you put water in that is already at or very near the temp you keep them at your time in the buckets is just going to be a tad longer than it takes to do the switch. I couldn't see more than 2, maybe 3 hours. The new tank may be a little cloudy but as long as it is not excessive the fish should be able to go in.

But...I think the way you have it planned you could leave them in the buckets for well past 1 day if you wanted to.


----------



## SueD

I've wanted to upgrade my 25 to a 55 for a long time now, but I keep hesitating because of the logistics of it all (and I hate catching fish). In my case the 55 would be occupying the same stand in the same place also. I've received feedback from other forums that the fish should be fine in buckets for hours and others have had great success doing this. That as long as the same filter/media is maintained and is also transferred there should not be a worry about a new cycle, etc. 

If you wouldn't mind, would you continue to update this post with the details of how you finally complete this transfer, time it took, how many buckets, what about plantings, etc. and any unexpected obstacles that arose or things you would have done differently? That would be most appreciated and helpful and may give me just the push and confidence I need to finally make the change.

As an alternative, I'm thinking about asking my LFS to come out and make the swap for me, which they will do for a fee.

Thanks.


----------



## zero

id say keep em in the out the tank, like go with your first idea, will be a lot easier and less stressful for the fish. dont feed them at all while there in the buckets either. a friend of mine has kept Malawi's in a big bucket over night and they were all fine.


----------



## Reefing Madness

i'lve used my bath tub to hold all the water needed to hold all my fish. put a heater in it and your good to go. You cn even throw in a filter or bubbler to keep it airated until you are ready for them to be trensfered to the new tank.


----------



## jrman83

Reefing Madness said:


> i'lve used my bath tub to hold all the water needed to hold all my fish. put a heater in it and your good to go. You cn even throw in a filter or bubbler to keep it airated until you are ready for them to be trensfered to the new tank.


I can see you sitting in the tub with all your fish swimming around you.


----------



## Reefing Madness

jrman83 said:


> I can see you sitting in the tub with all your fish swimming around you.


LOL, now thats funny right there. *r2*r2*r2


----------



## Crazy

jrman83 said:


> I can see you sitting in the tub with all your fish swimming around you.


it's all fun and games until the Lionfish gets involved :hahaha:


----------



## zero

poor lionfish.....never has any friends


----------



## peterbright

The bucket approach has worked for me...but I never took that long to set up the new tank. Perhaps get some help from your fish buddies and you can return the favor when they need assistance.


----------



## navigator black

Why not just bring the temp right using a hose to the kitchen or bathroom tap? It's easy to fill a 55 to the right temperature, treat for chloramines and just put the fish in. You can transfer a tank in an hour or two.


----------



## clep.berry

I'm with Navigator on this - except if you're re-using your gravel and decor as the chlorine will kill the bb during the initial w/c.
I'd be inclined to aim above your desired temp with the tap water, treat with prime and add a bucket at a time, toss in an air curtain to "age" the water and oxygenate it rapidly which will also cool it.
Another option is after the 1st bucket of treated water, to add a bigger dose of prime to the tank and fill it straight from the tap, aerate and you're done!
Good Luck with it!
cb


----------



## jrman83

navigator black said:


> Why not just bring the temp right using a hose to the kitchen or bathroom tap? It's easy to fill a 55 to the right temperature, treat for chloramines and just put the fish in. You can transfer a tank in an hour or two.


Same thing I said.


----------



## jimsz

navigator black said:


> Why not just bring the temp right using a hose to the kitchen or bathroom tap? It's easy to fill a 55 to the right temperature, treat for chloramines and just put the fish in. You can transfer a tank in an hour or two.


Because there is only a 10 gal hot water tank in the portion of the building my fishtank is in. To run it to the next faucet with hot water 150+ feet.


----------



## jimsz

Update: During a partial water change and then removing a little more water we were able easily slide the 37 tank and stand kitty-corner to where it was. The new tank and stand are in place and I am doing one more leak test for a couple days (used tank).

Friday or Saturday I'll rinse the new gravel and put it in and fill the tank with good water, place the new large filter on the tank add new plants since I need several more in the 55 gal tank than what I had in the 37.

Sunday we will do the full transfer of fish and the additional filters coming over from the 37 gallon.


----------



## jimsz

We did the transfer on Sunday without a hitch.

Pulled the fish out of the old tank into a couple 5 gallon buckets (with heaters). Scooped out the gravel, plants, etc. Transferred to the larger tank. Acclimated the fish in the buckets and moved them in.

The prep work beforehand made this go off without a hitch and only took a couple hours.


----------



## Reefing Madness

*go team

ics:


----------

